# Cleaning up my Gameboy Color



## Bluman56 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm quite new to this forum but I was getting ready to put in a front light for my Gameboy Color when I noticed these two things. Can anyone help me figure out how to clean this thing before I continue? Thank you in advance. 

EDIT: Derp. Fixed the video link.


----------



## Vanth88 (Aug 17, 2012)

you probably should have waited until AFTER you uploaded the video :|

*EDIT* In any case you'll wanna use alcohol (70%) with a mixture of water to clean most parts and make sure you dry off any other parts with a dry cloth. Also let the system dry overnight. I'd suggest something else but the video still hasn't uploaded.


----------



## Bluman56 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah, sorry about that. I re-uploaded the video, but I'm still not sure how to clean it. I looked up how to clean ribbon cables and people were arguing about petroleum in the alcohol ruining the cable. Any ideas?


----------



## Vanth88 (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah I looked it up and rubbing alcohol (isopropyl) is the best thing to use. It doesn't contain petroleum products so its safe. As I said use it to clean the GBA, use alcohol and water for anything sensitive(the screen for ex) and use a dry cloth to clean up anything else.

Alcohol will work wonders on cleaning up that ribbon cable so go ahead.


----------

